# Washing machine?



## north_ga fireman (Aug 15, 2020)

Looking for best recommendation for front loader?


----------



## Ray357 (Aug 15, 2020)

north_ga fireman said:


> Looking for best recommendation for front loader?


I recommend dont get one. I bought Whirlpools best front loader a couple years back and recently replaced it with a top loader with agitator. Front loader is slow as Christmas and dies not get clothes as clean as agitator.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 16, 2020)

Buy a speed queen.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 16, 2020)

My best recommendation is don't get a front loader and do get a Speed Queen.  So I second the second and third posts.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 17, 2020)

Not Samsung !!!!   worst ratings and crappy customer service !!!!    we were Westinghouse for decades but recently went LG (best consumer ratings) 5cu ft top load washer and 7.3 cu ft dryer...Love them !!    Wife did not want front loader washer, because daughter and friends have them and both unhappy with them ...


----------



## north_ga fireman (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks for the input


----------



## Toliver (Sep 13, 2020)

I wish I had read this 20 minutes ago.  Our front load has kicked the bucket (and as all the others I do NOT recommend front loads) and my wife just ordered a Samsung top load to replace it.  I just hope it can do its job for a least 3 years.  That's not asking much of today's appliances.

So in the realm of things I don't understand... front load washers have to be cleaned from time to time.  Why would you design a washer that can't clean itself and stinks to high heaven if you don't maintain it properly?  It doesn't even use enough water and/or pressure to get the dirt out and down the drain so that hose eventually clogs, too.

And now we have Bluttooth compatible machines?  What exactly can an app on your phone do to help with laundry?  Ok, great, you can start your wash remotely.  Does Alexa put the clothes in for you and then put them over in the dryer when they're done washing?  Is Siri going to fold them for you?  What is the point of having technology for technology's sake when there's no real benefit to it?  High tech gadget lovers encourage manufacturers to add this nonsense who then charge a premium for junk.  Maybe Cortona can empty my dishwasher for me or Bixbi can make my bed. 

I have got to get my shoulder back in shape so I can pull my bow back again. I have GOT to get out in the woods and forget the world exists for a little while.


----------



## hipster dufus (Sep 14, 2020)

Just went thru this . Git a whirlpool top loader. Never again w a front loader.


----------



## Toliver (Sep 16, 2020)

And the fun continues....  So she found the one she wanted and it was on sale. A Samsung but really high rating so fingers crossed.  She made the purchase online and set up delivery.  You can't set up delivery unless it's good at their end.  This should be self evident and easily understood.  I can't tell THEM when I want it if their delivery schedule is already filled and that date/time are not available.  So if a date is set, it means they're good with it.  Right?   So the next day I get a confirmation text with the time frame (sometime between 7 a.m. and 1 p.m.) they will be at the house.  Now in the meantime, my wife has remembered that our daughter had a dentist appointment and I had to take the day off work to do that while she stayed at home and waited on her new washing machine.  Evidently she was tired of hand washing stuff to get us through until the new one arrived.  SO!  Day of delivery is upon us.  Get an email from BestBuy saying they have a problem and they can't deliver the washing machine.  My wife is MAD to the point of tears.  She calls to see what their problem might be.  Get this... they don't have one in stock in the warehouse.  This is something you would THINK they would have known at the time of purchase.  The best part is, and this is where the wife gets even madder, the machine showed up this morning to the warehouse after the truck left and they WILL NOT bring the truck back to get it.  So they set her up for delivery tomorrow, again with almost an all day window to sit around and wait on them.  She asked what they would do to compensate her and they said nothing until it's delivered.  My wife is not a fan of BestBuy right now.  This washer better leave little gold nuggets in my pant pockets after each wash!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 16, 2020)

dont get a front load and we are looking hard at a speed queen.  Other top loads dont put enough water to wash imo


----------



## JROESEL (Sep 28, 2020)

DONT GET ONE WITH OUT A AGITATOR, my wife had to have a new one, we got it and it didn’t have a agitator in it, top load, my daughter got sick and we had to wash her clothes three times to get the vomit smell out, needles to say, we took it back with in the week we bought it, went back with a old school with agitator, half the price and washed better then the new ones with no agitator!!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 28, 2020)

Toliver said:


> And the fun continues....  So she found the one she wanted and it was on sale. A Samsung but really high rating so fingers crossed.  She made the purchase online and set up delivery.  You can't set up delivery unless it's good at their end.  This should be self evident and easily understood.  I can't tell THEM when I want it if their delivery schedule is already filled and that date/time are not available.  So if a date is set, it means they're good with it.  Right?   So the next day I get a confirmation text with the time frame (sometime between 7 a.m. and 1 p.m.) they will be at the house.  Now in the meantime, my wife has remembered that our daughter had a dentist appointment and I had to take the day off work to do that while she stayed at home and waited on her new washing machine.  Evidently she was tired of hand washing stuff to get us through until the new one arrived.  SO!  Day of delivery is upon us.  Get an email from BestBuy saying they have a problem and they can't deliver the washing machine.  My wife is MAD to the point of tears.  She calls to see what their problem might be.  Get this... they don't have one in stock in the warehouse.  This is something you would THINK they would have known at the time of purchase.  The best part is, and this is where the wife gets even madder, the machine showed up this morning to the warehouse after the truck left and they WILL NOT bring the truck back to get it.  So they set her up for delivery tomorrow, again with almost an all day window to sit around and wait on them.  She asked what they would do to compensate her and they said nothing until it's delivered.  My wife is not a fan of BestBuy right now.  This washer better leave little gold nuggets in my pant pockets after each wash!



I bet a dollar to a doughnut that she won't like it after she uses it for a couple weeks.  They just don't clean well


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 29, 2020)

*YA'LL SHOULD HAVE READ THIS INFORMATION BEFORE YOU DECIDED TO BUY ANYTHING  FROM BEST (WORST) BUY COMPANY.*

*SEE POST # 11 OF THIS LINKED THREAD ABOUT MY EXPERIENCE WITH THOSE LOW-LIFE THIEVING IDIOTS !!!!*

*I WOULDN'T GO IN THERE NOW IF THEY WERE GIVING AWAY THEIR STUFF !!!!!*

*https://forum.gon.com/threads/best-place-to-buy-a-computer.971515/#post-12354539*


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 7, 2020)

Run, don't walk from front loaders.


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 7, 2020)

Dog Hunter said:


> dont get a front load and we are looking hard at a speed queen.  Other top loads dont put enough water to wash imo



Speed queens are the bomb


----------

